# Some photos from around NZ



## Tannachy (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are a few photos from NZ, I think they're quite good, but I'd love for some critique. Anything from composition to post processing. I'm more than happy for you to rubbish them as I just want to improve and learn to take better photos.

Thank You







Mitre Peak Sunrise




Mackay Falls




Clinton River Sunrise





Mt Aspiring NP





Glendhu Bay


----------



## pharmakon (Mar 24, 2010)

> I think they're quite good


 
Understatement.

Slight horizon tilt on #1, other than that I think they are excellent photos of beautiful places. The last might have a slight tilt as well but I am not sure on that one (can't find a good reference).


----------



## Tannachy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah yes I knew the first's horizon was off, should have corrected before posting.  And the last one looks slightly off but I think its just because of the lake, if you look at the river valley its pretty flat in there.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Mar 24, 2010)

I was going to mention the horizon tilts too, but they are still pretty pictures. The last picture is so epic.

I have nostalgic childhood memories of New Zealand. This reminds me I should go for back for a holiday


----------



## Gaerek (Mar 24, 2010)

These are great photos, nice work, and thank you for sharing. Not to nitpick, but I think #3 has some tilt to it also, unless you found a place where water flows uphill. I saw the photo, and that was just bugging me, sorry.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2010)

shots like these make me want to move to NZ


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 24, 2010)

2 has nice detail of the rocks under the water. 3 nice colors and lighting on the rocks on the lower third. #5, wow, just beautiful, (on my good monitor at work sshhhh) I can see the detail down to all but the darkest shadow and there's a wide variation in the color of the water. From the light in the far center to the light blue on the right through the darker blues and finally the dark shadows of what lies beneath in the lower third. Fix the tilt, enlarge and you have presents for the family that follow your art. PS number your shots next time, makes commenting easier.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow.. just amazing! I wanna be there!!!!!


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 24, 2010)

Tannachy
I am sorry you are stuck in a place like NZ trying to make those shots look good 

Even if they may not be perfect, the locations are.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 24, 2010)

These are stunning pictures..... wow makes me wanna quit my job and move there..... great shots once again.


----------



## Tannachy (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers guys, I've corrected the horizons on the 3 photos and reposted them again with numbers... I've also added one more I took the other day.

1. Milford Sound, do you think the balance is slightly off with this?  Should I crop out more sky?






2. Clinton River






3. Glendhu Bay, now I really like this but I'm personally unsure on the colours, does it look a bit fake?  Maybe I should reduce the contrast slightly more?






4. Lake MacKenzie Sunset, is this too 'flat'?  I think the light on the peaks is too washed out, would it look better with a stronger orange?


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Outrageous (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome shots, i just wish the Mackay falls was a tighter shot on the falls


----------



## nickbrion (Mar 26, 2010)

the first one is incredible! if only the cloud cover was a little thicker across the entire frame


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 26, 2010)

beautiful shots!! Clinton River is my favortie one. but all of them are excellent. 

I wouldn't crop the sky out of #1, I think it gives a good balance. but thats just me.

good job.


----------



## fokker (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome shots man. Where in NZ do you hail from? Man I live in NZ and can't wait to leave to see some other intersting stuff, yet I haven't even seen that much of NZ yet which is a bit sad.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely amazing place and good photos.......   wish to be there.... last paradise in this rotten word.

n1 is outstanding for me.


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 27, 2010)

amazing!!!!  im hoping to travel to NZ before my tour ends here in Guam...never been and i've always wanted to go.  absolutely beautiful... truly an example of God's work captured on camera!


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW awesome shots


----------



## Tannachy (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks again guys.  I currently live in Central Otago, and although I'm technically a Kiwi, I'm very much a Scot having been born and brought up there.

Regarding the MacKay Falls I have a closer shot of the falls but I think I prefer the more zoomed at shot for now. Just!


----------



## reznap (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm speechless


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami (Mar 29, 2010)

Clinton River.. WOW WOW WOW.. gorgeous photos!


----------



## jamesonharding (Mar 29, 2010)

I think I need to make a visit to NZ now...beautiful place.


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 30, 2010)

damn on the tilt in the first pic......I think it takes your breathe away

Well, at least I was  charmed and taken to the skies when I saw it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great! Great! Great!!!!!


----------



## The Empress (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! Why can't I ever go to beautiful places  Amazing shots!!!!


----------



## cnutco (Mar 30, 2010)

I think they are beautiful.


----------



## --ares-- (Mar 30, 2010)

I really like all of them, espically the third one in your first post. The way you use motion is really cool and interesting!


----------

